# Hunter (was Lil' Pip) gets rescued. Here's his video.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron -- talk about a makeover. :chili::chili: Hunter is so cute and sweet and looks like a little living doll after his grooming. :tender: When was he rescued and is he as sweet as he looks? I wonder what his background was - how could a cutie like that end up in a shelter? :smcry: Just love him. I hope that someone adopts him. I know their love will be replayed in triplicate. Thank you and AMA Rescue for saving his live. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a little cutie pie. I'm so glad he's on his way to a happy life.. I love the music,I haven't heard that song in years!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer::cheer::cheer:
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

:crying:

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Oh Hunter is absolutely precious. ♥♥♥♥. This video makes me want to go wake up my sleeping Diva from her midnight slumber and just snuggle her! *


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a precious little baby! He looks so sweet and absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a sweet little boy. I'm so glad he's with y'all.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bless him :wub: i am very happy that he is in the loving home now :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, Hunter is adorable! This video made me smile.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Great job once again Bron. A great save and great video. I think this boy should come to Fort Bragg. LOL He is darling. 
He is getting his dental done today to extract the rest of his rotten teeth and I hope he does well.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG hunter is just the cutest little handsome boy i want to just save them all oh hes so adorable :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

It doesn't matter who these precious Maltese dogs belong to; I fall in love with everyone of them...all of YOURS on SM and all the rescued ones.....I can't help it, they are all so precious.

Whoever ends up with Hunter is truly blessed; he's a sweetheart.

A job well done......


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

*hunter adoption*

I live in Tucson and would like to adopt Hunter. Not sure who to contact...did not see him on the AMA site or petfinder. Can someone give me further info. thank you!


----------

